# 9mm ammo



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Blackwing shooting center has Belom 9 ammo at the moment. Think $18.99 per 50. Got my 500 brick, $203 out the door. Lots of people trying to gouge people reselling so thought I would pass it on. Hurry!!!


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

where is that located at?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

...........


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I doubt he made this post so you could tell everyone how you’ve paid so much less in the past. We all have. There’s still a such thing of supply and demand and demand is high and supply is low. Shops are paying more for stock just like the rest of us. If you can’t offer anyone help finding some, no reason to reply.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

mike oehme said:


> where is that located at?


Deleware in central Ohio. Google maps will find it.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Crazy prices on all ammo as of late


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Stopped at rural king in circleville and they had gotten in a couple cases of 9mm , didnt check on price , limited to 2 boxes and most likely gone now..... but worth a stop if in the area and needing, also some 223 at the time to .... not on the shelf yet


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Fin Feather had some 9mm for 18 dollars /50 the other day.. Didnt get a chance to stop in today on way back from cleveland.


----------

